# Hi! Im new!



## hunter_princessll==ll (Dec 20, 2006)

My name is Jordan. I live in Illinois. I have been riding for 6 year now. I ride and show hunter/jumper, in hunter and equitation divisions.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the board hun!! *hugs* :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome :wink:


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## aussie_jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

hi im new to i also compete heavily in showjumping which is hunters/jumpers to you and i also compete in equitation..


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------

